# Question about cost (125 gallon)



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post this question. If it's not, I apologize.
I was wondering if anyone knew the approximate cost on your energy bill, of running a 125 gallon freshwater tank.
I also have a 29 and a 15. 
Thank you.
Rebecca


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There was another post about this http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4872&highlight=wattage


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply emc7, however I can't figure it out yet. 
I don't actually have the tank in my posession yet. Figuring out the cost to run a month is my deciding factor on whether I make the purchase.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've found my bills don't go up dramatically... i've got 11 tanks of over 400 gallons putting out about $50 of electric per month.


----------

